# I get this issue...



## stefann (Jun 9, 2013)

I get this error in the console then the virtual machine suddenly reboots. I tried to find a solution to this problem, but *I* failed. If there's someone that can help me, please :e 
https://photos-3.dropbox.com/t/0/AA...Up2wcz1gPXQEuFhw6NiksApDeYl8UIM?size=1280x960


----------



## fonz (Jun 9, 2013)

It appears that your image isn't working. Please either fix it or describe the problem in some other way, because right now we have no idea whatsoever what the problem is.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 9, 2013)

Put the image on Tinypic or another public picture hoster.


----------



## stefann (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## fluca1978 (Jun 10, 2013)

The machine is in panic, and there is no dump device configured. You should first of all try to configure one before anyone can help you finding a solution. 

It may happen that dumps occur due to hardware drivers failures, so you should include a lot of information about your system, its release version, and so on.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 10, 2013)

Which virtual machine software did you use and how did you configure it for FreeBSD?


----------

